# rubber gasket for shower drain....HELP



## bergdesign (Nov 6, 2008)

Installed a new fiberglass shower pan, with the brass no caulk drain. I have tryed 2 different rubber gaskets that go into the drain, both seem to fit the 2" PVC in the floor a little loose. When I screw down the jam nut, it doesnt seem to seal, I can see that its not tight around the drain pipe looking down at it with a flashlight. The drain pipe is 2", pan is set on concrete floor. This is a remodel, the old pan that was in there had no leak problem, client wanted new. Am I missing something, is there a "trick" to this? Or is there a better drain to use. Thanks for any help...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bergdesign said:


> Installed a new fiberglass shower pan, with the brass no caulk drain. I have tryed 2 different rubber gaskets that go into the drain, both seem to fit the 2" PVC in the floor a little loose. When I screw down the jam nut, it doesnt seem to seal, I can see that its not tight around the drain pipe looking down at it with a flashlight. The drain pipe is 2", pan is set on concrete floor. This is a remodel, the old pan that was in there had no leak problem, client wanted new.* Am I missing something, is there a "trick" to this*? Or is there a better drain to use. Thanks for any help...


Yes its called hiring a good plumber. That trick works for me every time


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

Try calling your local plumber,this is an easy fix and if i tell you it will take work away from a guy who earned something called a license.I dont mean to be rude but you guys need to be stopped,plumbing is not a hobby.


----------



## bergdesign (Nov 6, 2008)

just looking for a little help, not a better than thou reply...


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

bergdesign said:


> just looking for a little help, not a better than thou reply...



No ones better than the other,just wont put a brother out of work.To many guys out there that think they know plumbing and dont charge the going rate and bring our trade down.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

You may get lucky & get 10 or 20 yrs without a problem. Better hire a real pro now to be safe.
I repaired a bathtub drain leak recently that the builder's "pro" had used the appropriate rubber washer under the tub & plumbers putty under the flange above the tub. It took about 12 yrs for it to start leaking. The tub is upstairs, so you can guess the rest.
Steve


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Apply some silicone to a new gasket, it will allow the gasket too squeeze that much more tighter around the pipe. Glad I could help you out.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

This tool that comes from Oatey is the best tool to use on no caulk drains.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ron,
Kudos to you on your well trained cats. They are certainly ready for the Feds when they come with our new President's orders to take (or die trying, I'm sure) your guns.
Steve


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Throw the rubber gasket away and yarn and pour a lead joint.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

^ :laughing:


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Throw the rubber gasket away and yarn and pour a lead joint.


Hows that work with plastic pipe?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ct plumber said:


> Hows that work with plastic pipe?


Amazingly well.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ct plumber said:


> Hows that work with plastic pipe?





neolitic said:


> Amazingly well.


Neo is correct.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Pouring lead in plastic? Never heard of this. Learn something new each day.
Don't think I'd share it with a S.F. PLUMBING inspector!


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought you were being sarcastic. Your'e serious?

Why will the plastic NOT melt when the molten lead hits it?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> I thought you were being sarcastic. Your'e serious?
> 
> Why will the plastic NOT melt when the molten lead hits it?


Cold pour it.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

How about packing lead wool over oakum ? NAW


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> How about packing lead wool over oakum ? NAW


Lead wool does not meet code, all lead joints must be made with molten lead, single poured.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you meen by "cold pour"?


KillerToiletSpider said:


> Cold pour it.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

protechplumbing said:


> What do you meen by "cold pour"?


 Lead don't pour to well in a cold state. Someones pullin our chain.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wait a minute, just *one* plumber
and *I* know this? :clap:
It ain't rocket surgery.....
well it does require a "touch." :laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

neolitic said:


> Wait a minute, just *one* plumber
> and *I* know this? :clap:
> It ain't rocket surgery.....
> well it does require a "touch." :laughing:


 Torches put out HEAT , not COLD


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Torches put out HEAT , not COLD


Ice water counters heat.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

if the supply house is out of the oakum just buy the mapleum or the pineum. They work just as good.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Just get the tool I showed and a new gasket and tighten it down, it is not that hard to deal with this problem.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/105266_2.pdf


----------

